# Attaching Outdoor Table



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

Did anyone attach/install a removable table to the outside? I would like to put a table attachment rail on the outside of my 21 RS. This means drilling holes, and driving 5 or 6 screws through the outside shell and fastening an aluminum rail used to mount a table to the wall. Has anyone attempted such a thing, or am I asking for trouble by piercing the wall? Perhaps silicone caulk to seal the screws would be the answer here? Any feedback is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

It shouldn't be a problem to do at all. I'm curious though. Why would you want to do this? You may have a great reason.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> It shouldn't be a problem to do at all. I'm curious though. Why would you want to do this? You may have a great reason.


Same question....

We use a nice 6' table from Costco...cost about $20 and I can place it anywhere I want.


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It shouldn't be a problem to do at all. I'm curious though. Why would you want to do this? You may have a great reason.


Same question....

We use a nice 6' table from Costco...cost about $20 and I can place it anywhere I want.
[/quote]

I considered the table from Costco, but got the itch to 'do a mod' on my previous tt. Here's what you get with an attached table... incredibly stable being attached to tt, always level, very light to transport since the table I made was from an old closet door (sanded, stained, and 3 coats of polyurethane). It came out nice with a gloss finish.

Dave


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Cabana Dave said:


> It shouldn't be a problem to do at all. I'm curious though. Why would you want to do this? You may have a great reason.


Same question....

We use a nice 6' table from Costco...cost about $20 and I can place it anywhere I want.
[/quote]

I considered the table from Costco, but got the itch to 'do a mod' on my previous tt. Here's what you get with an attached table... incredibly stable being attached to tt, always level, very light to transport since the table I made was from an old closet door (sanded, stained, and 3 coats of polyurethane). It came out nice with a gloss finish.

Dave
[/quote]

Ok. It should be easy enough to do. Also, anytime you drill and attach anything to the outside it has to be silicone sealed or it will leak. Have fun. Post some pics of the work when you are done. I'm interested to see this.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

hee hee!







my new SOB has hooks installled on outside that are covered when not in use. When we want, we'll take out the table that is made for them, hook it on and we'll have attched outside table. Also has shelf that goes in another spot.No, not bragging, was just outside a few minutes ago and eyeballing those installed hooks and making mental note to order table and then I came in and read your post


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

[/quote]

Ok. It should be easy enough to do. Also, anytime you drill and attach anything to the outside it has to be silicone sealed or it will leak. Have fun. Post some pics of the work when you are done. I'm interested to see this.

John
[/quote]

Thanks John,

I'm still apprehensive about drilling into the wall of my new trailer. The old one was connected to a piece of trim above the wheel well. I will post pics when I eventually go through with this.

Dave



Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> hee hee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great standard feature on yours! The tabes at the sites are not always in great shape, plus you know yours is clean.

Dave


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Cabana Dave said:


> hee hee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great standard feature on yours! The tabes at the sites are not always in great shape, plus you know yours is clean.

Dave
[/quote]
I have no idea if they are flimsy or not though....but it's a great idea anyway


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> hee hee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I'm in the camp that I want flexibility to have my table where I want it vs. where the trailer is parked.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Guess I'm in the camp that I want flexibility to have my table where I want it vs. where the trailer is parked


X2

Mark


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

maybe you can order the same type track that goes to the kitchen table and mount it outside......


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

kmcfetters said:


> maybe you can order the same type track that goes to the kitchen table and mount it outside......


 That is what I have, but my outside table has one centered leg. If the ground is not level, the table will still be level.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> hee hee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I'm in the camp that I want flexibility to have my table where I want it vs. where the trailer is parked.
[/quote]

You're just an 'ol fuddy duddy Jim.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> You're just an 'ol fuddy duddy Jim.


If having my table closer to where we are (ie..campfire), so I can get into the cooler to make a drink, then yup...I'm a fuddy duddy...guilty as charged.

Here is a pic of how we setup camp with the portable table.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You're just an 'ol fuddy duddy Jim.


If having my table closer to where we are (ie..campfire), so I can get into the cooler to make a drink, then yup...I'm a fuddy duddy...guilty as charged.

Here is a pic of how we setup camp with the portable table.









[/quote]

Nice Pic!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I suppose attached would be okay since we always use it next to the outdoor cook center, although I'm starting to sour on the whole idea of packing a big slab of a table. It just takes up too much room in the passthrough area. I'm going to look at one of those roll-up metal tables. It's the same size, but it's no bigger than a bag-chair when it's rolled-up.








Anyway, if you're really itching to cut some fiberglass you could always do the range hood vent mod


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I carry the table that came with myunit, but have yet to remove it. All the camp site we go to have picni tables and we carry good table clothes with the metal retaining clips.


----------

